# Expecting our 5th child



## CDM (Aug 15, 2007)

Asking prayer for the upcoming arrival, Lord willing, in Feb/Mar 08. 

Anyone here, who believe that children _truly_ are a blessing from the Lord, get absolutely disgusting responses when people hear you are having more than X children?

. . . and this from Christians no less!


Oh, these Christians will tell you all day long (especially on Sundays) that children are a blessing and the Lord's heritage but in practice they're avoided like the plague.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations, Chris! (Don't worry, there are plenty of witty comebacks to the naysayers)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2007)

Praise God, and congratulations, brother! Rejoicing with and praying for you and yours!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 15, 2007)

Praise God! My wife and I had three. Wish we had more now.


----------



## KMK (Aug 15, 2007)

mangum said:


> Asking prayer for the upcoming arrival, Lord willing, in Feb/Mar 08.
> 
> Anyone here, who believe that children _truly_ are a blessing from the Lord, get absolutely disgusting responses when people hear you are having more than X children?
> 
> . . . and this from Christians no less!



Congratulations and yes, my own mother has never been excited about any of my wife's four pregnancies! And yet she loves each one of her grandchildren to death. I don't understand it. It is fear! Fear that somehow a blessing from God is actually a curse in some way.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 15, 2007)

May God continue to bless you, Chris.

Your comment about others avoiding kids like the plague reminded me of something interesting I've been observing in the pagan city of Seattle. About seven years ago there were various articles talking about how children were rare in the city, couples didn't want them, it interfered with careers and fun, etc.

So now, seven years later, I keep seeing all these happy mothers with 3 or 4 kids, ranging from infant to 6 years old, taking them to parks in the actual downtown, supervising their play and teaching them things. It is really an odd sight for some of the regular workers. They look at the children as if they are zoo animals.

I know a lot of professional couples who have switched to single income status and are homeschooling too, and not one of them is a professing Christian as far as I know. It is an interesting trend. Even the secular hard-driving young couples are starting to see children as a blessing.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations Chris and wife!!


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 15, 2007)

mangum said:


> Asking prayer for the upcoming arrival, Lord willing, in Feb/Mar 08.
> 
> Anyone here, who believe that children _truly_ are a blessing from the Lord, get absolutely disgusting responses when people hear you are having more than X children?
> 
> ...


Prayin' for ya, brother!

You are speaking some truth here! We get it all the time. My personal favorite that really tests my civility is when we're in a store and a complete stranger makes a comment like, "Don't you know what causes that?" Or when they look at you and you know that's what they are thinking! It takes everything I've got not to slap that disgusted look off their faces.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 15, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> "Don't you know what causes that?"


"Yes, and we've been blessed greatly by it, thank you!" or worse "Yes, and we enjoy it very much, thank you! " (Yes, not the most modest, but neither is their question; the looks on their faces can be so worth it...they generally blush, see how rude they were, and scurry off since they didn't succeed at making you speechless)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations and blessings upon your new one coming.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Herald (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 15, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> jbergsing said:
> 
> 
> > "Don't you know what causes that?"
> ...




Thank you, LF! I will try to remember these next time! That's so much better than me walking away upset.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 15, 2007)

mangum said:


> Asking prayer for the upcoming arrival, Lord willing, in Feb/Mar 08.
> 
> Anyone here, who believe that children _truly_ are a blessing from the Lord, get absolutely disgusting responses when people hear you are having more than X children?
> 
> ...



Awesome my brother. Our 5th is due December 30ish... Congratulations!


----------



## Davidius (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## MW (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## satz (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 15, 2007)

Yee-HAW! Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! 

And as one who hatched out five then adopted a sixth, oh yeah....I've certainly heard the critical comments; comments which are often couched as "jokes".

When I told my mother I was expecting #4, there was first silence then she wearily asked "How often are you going to DO this to yourself?"

And they were not exactly excited when we announced we were adopting a teenage boy from Russia.

They love all our kids now, though. 

Still, it's depressing to receive either outright criticism or thinly-veiled hostility in the form of teasing.

Well, none of that here, by jingo. I love having a large family, and sincerely rejoice with y'all. ;^)

Tell me, though...are you wanting to know in advance whether you're having a boy or girl? Or are you going to wait and be surprised?


----------



## CDM (Aug 16, 2007)

Gryphonette said:


> Yee-HAW! Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!
> 
> And as one who hatched out five then adopted a sixth, oh yeah....I've certainly heard the critical comments; comments which are often couched as "jokes".
> 
> ...



Well we've tried the surprised thing before and it was alright. But I think will find out boy/girl before the arrival.


----------



## CDM (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks to all.

Indeed this culture we live in today is a culture of death and destruction. It is so prevalent and intertwined with all aspects of our lives that even God's people have been infected by this poison.

May God be pleased to enlarge his people's hearts so we may walk in his way.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------

